# Vesuvius help



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

An issue started yesterday where I'm not getting any water through the group head. It seems to be happening after I've pulled the first shot but not when I flush beforehand. If I switch it off for a few minutes it's ok (until another shot is pulled).

I've had a look on the Vesuvius forum but I don't have any tools at the minute to start taking things apart. I don't think there's a blockage as I can get water dribbling through when it's off and I activate the lever. Any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PM DaveC


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Done, Cheers


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sure you're not having a muppet moment but always worth asking...

Are you triggering the last shot / reservoir run-dry protection features? The machine looks completely ok but won't run then after a while the red triangle appears to indicate a low water warning even though the reservoir is 1/3ish full.

I've been caught out when my machine has been fine the night before but on switching on in the morning it pumps water into the steam boiler and stops heating. I've also flushed using the protected last shot then not been able to draw a shot because the low water protection cuts in.

Would be lovely if it were just this eh?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I've had a few so worth asking! I've been keeping an eye on the tank to make sure it's not running low. I suspect it might be something to do with the pin thing inside the group head


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

mmmatron said:


> I've had a few so worth asking! I've been keeping an eye on the tank to make sure it's not running low. I suspect it might be something to do with the pin thing inside the group head


Last shot protection kicks in whilst there is still quite a bit of water left in the tank, it's worth filling up. Also check that the feed tube for the pump in under the water level. I presume that the profile in use doesn't have any 0s phases?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> PM DaveC


*The pm me for a solution shop is now closed for the Vesuvius (and any other machine).* Although the advice to pm me might seem to be good for an instant answer, I'd prefer people put the questions on the Vesuvius forum (or this forum for other machines). This is because it helps other owners and also the manufacturer might see it. Photos and an explanation of how people fixed something is always good.

In fact I take this view on any problems with any machine that people pm me about, not just the V. I think it's just not helpful to the rest of the community, who may have similar problems and not realise it, or realise a fix exists. Certainly if others get the same sort of problem in future (quite likely), there is no resource of knowledge for them amongst forum member's who may see answers, or forum searches.

I'm still happy to take pms on more generic questions such as values of kit, or perhaps things I can't really talk about on a forum, but for everything else...use the forums.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Last shot protection kicks in whilst there is still quite a bit of water left in the tank, it's worth filling up. Also check that the feed tube for the pump in under the water level. I presume that the profile in use doesn't have any 0s phases?


Yeah I've been caught out before but it's the first thing I checked. I rechecked the pressure profile too before I posted as I am prone to a bit of muppetry.

Dave's suggested I check the cam on the pin so I'll pop that out and report back


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I followed Dave's advice and removed the pin from the grouphead. I gave the cam follower a gentle half turn and popped it back in...problem solved! Thanks Dave.


----------



## weekata (Nov 10, 2016)

Great you solved it!


----------

